

This just makes me sad that someone hasn't made a Cryptonomicon trilogy - SocksCanClose
http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/focus_features/blacksea/

======
SocksCanClose
seriously -- what's up with Enoch Root?
[http://www.ibiblio.org/java/cryptonomicon.html](http://www.ibiblio.org/java/cryptonomicon.html)

